# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Regional/World Mapping >  New world map for Fantasy RPG

## CaptainAhab

Hello, fellow Mappers!

I am currently working on a map for my favorite RPG (which is _Against the Darkmaster_ - a new classic MERP-like RPG).



I want to create the map before I start inventing all the other stuff. 

I'd appreciate some feedback on the map. It is a mash-up between the Ascension and the Saderan tutorials, using what suits me the best and exploring other options in Photoshop.

Thanks in advance and BR.

Captain Ahab

----------


## CaptainAhab

Next step. I am quite happy with how the tectonics came out, and also the rivers and so on. I am NOT happy with the colors, though. I used the color codes from the Saderan tutorial, but they look rather bland, I feel. Any idea why that is (except from color settings of my monitor)?

Thanks already!

----------


## Stìophan

I've used the Saderan tutorial and in my opinion it's one of the best, although with a world map I think some adjustment would need to be made with regards to the bevel/pattern effects etc.

The main thing is that you have your map square, where a world map should be equirectangular (i.e. 1:2).  Try downloading GPlates and importing it as a raster or any software that will let you wrap your map around a sphere, and you will see what I mean  :Smile: 

But other than that, I's looking promising, some nice shapes there.

----------

